# Price of dry-ice hash



## Migi420 (Nov 27, 2019)

Can somebody pls tell me how much money a gramm of dry-ice hash is worth?

thank you


----------



## Nizza (Nov 27, 2019)

10-20$/g


----------



## Migi420 (Nov 27, 2019)

Nizza said:


> 10-20$/g


Thank you. Do you know how much dryice hash can i get out of normal weed by extracting it.


----------



## bk78 (Nov 27, 2019)

Migi420 said:


> Thank you. Do you know how much dryice hash can i get out of normal weed by extracting it.



How long is a piece of string?


----------



## Gemtree (Nov 27, 2019)

bout 20g from a gallon ziplock of sugar leaf


----------



## christopher jordan (Nov 27, 2019)

Migi420 said:


> Thank you. Do you know how much dryice hash can i get out of normal weed by extracting it.


10 to 15%


----------



## Ryante55 (Nov 27, 2019)

Migi420 said:


> Thank you. Do you know how much dryice hash can i get out of normal weed by extracting it.


Out of 1 normal weed about a lb


----------



## myke (Nov 27, 2019)

bk78 said:


> How long is a piece of string?


No he’s not. He’s my pizza delivery guy


----------



## Ryante55 (Nov 27, 2019)

I think the OP has been smoking to much hash


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 27, 2019)

depends very much on the quality of the material you make the hash out of. if it's covered in trichs, you'll get a lot, if it's not, you won't....same with the quality, if it wasn't the best weed, it ain't gonna make the best hash, if it was immature and gave you a quick, racy, fast fading high, so will the hash. and i find it hard to sell hash reliabley, honestly...i have a few people that like it a lot, and a bunch of people that look at it like i'm trying to trick them somehow...so i end up keeping a lot of it and smoking it myself....it's a terrible problem...


----------



## waterproof808 (Nov 27, 2019)

christopher jordan said:


> 10 to 15%


Maybe you are doing it wrong, I get 15-20+% returns on rosin.


----------

